# Question about this forum



## Maka (Jun 21, 2014)

Sorry, I'm new to this site even though I made my account a couple years ago. I'm wondering if this is a ladies only forum or do the men read and post here as well?


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Men read and post here as well.


There is no way on the internet to actually know who is a male or a female. So there is not way to keep anyone out based on gender.


----------



## peacem (Oct 25, 2014)

Maka said:


> Sorry, I'm new to this site even though I made my account a couple years ago. I'm wondering if this is a ladies only forum or do the men read and post here as well?


Hiya Maka

There is a ladies' lounge near the top if you want to talk about women's issues. But men do chime in from time to time. The ladies' lounge is generally friendly if you need to chat about something. :smile2:


----------



## Maka (Jun 21, 2014)

Okay, thank you


----------



## Satya (Jun 22, 2012)

@Maka, you can always request in your post whether you are looking for male or female feedback.
That of course won't stop OS people from posting, but if they do, they _usually _preamble it with "male here" or "female here" so you know the source.


----------



## Maka (Jun 21, 2014)

Satya said:


> @Maka, you can always request in your post whether you are looking for male or female feedback.
> That of course won't stop OS people from posting, but if they do, they _usually _preamble it with "male here" or "female here" so you know the source.


Thank you, that's a good idea.


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

"Chime"


----------

